# Forgive me if this is a dumb question



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

What is the difference between 1 lb/K and 1 lb/M?

I know 1 lb/k = 1 lb/1000. I know 1 lb/A = 1 lb per acre.

What is 1 lb/M?


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I think folks use it as a substitute for the one thousand (K) as to not confuse it with the Potassium K.


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

Makes sense. Thanks!!!


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I think it comes from Mille which is french for 1000. You'll also see 1 million expressed as 1MM or a thousand thousand.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The french word came from the latin word, mīlle. It is used in the roman(latin) numbers for thousands, M.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks for asking that @kalcormier. I've been wondering that too.


----------

